# loan a goat?



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

We went to one of the county fairs yesterday, going to another one next week. Kids may be interested in 4-H, we tried once before with rabbit/cavy club for both counties, and poultry for one of the counties, and meetings were boring for kids and 4-Hers not real friendly (which is shocking to me, i was in three different clubs as a teen) and our county doesn't even have 4-H anymore. I'm hoping goat club will be different. I know one thing - we will be checking out group before joining - they were semi-insistent in two of the groups that we join first, and i am tired of paying membership fees when kids don't want to go. 

So my daughter was semi-excited, but asked if one of her friends could join and help with the goats, and show one of our goats. I said sure, b/c i knew there was loaning of animals with horses, and alpacas, and didn't think it would be a problem. Then i started googling, and im not so sure anymore. 

1. I like my daughter's friends, but I will not be registering one of MY goats in someone else's name. Is this necessary, or can i loan a goat to them for showing purposes if they are helping out with the work?

2. I can see registering our goats as 'Mom, Dad, and family' but currently I am the only one with registration in NDGA and AGS - do i need to add the rest of them? (probably only for AGS, i joined NDGA thinking it was the main registration for NDs and THEN I looked at the papers on my two does, and saw they were registered in AGS - whoops)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No, you do not need to change the registration papers or anything. You are allowed to have different handlers for classes if you need multiple people per class. I do this every year when I show my nigerians and also have shown a lot of others peoples goats in sanctioned classes. There isn't a problem with doing that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am just learning about 4-H too, sending off the registration papers tomorrow so the kids can start meetings in Sept. which is when I was told would be a good time to start.
I was just curious.... you have to pay to get them in the goat club for 4-H? I was in 4-H for rabbits - never showed though, but never had to pay any fees. And I was told there are no fees for the goats for my kids either. Entry fee is included in fair admission usually when the fair comes around.

I meant to add too that I am also curious about the registration stuff on goats. Before we weren't going to have registered stock, just market whethers. But now we are going with registered stock. We were thinking that my nephews and niece might want to get involved in the near future, and we'd loan them the goats to do it. But I wouldn't want to register the goats in their name I'd rather have them in our name.


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

you have to pay to join 4-H - I don't think you have to pay per club, just once for the year. But we tried two clubs two different years.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

its only a dollar to join though or 2 for horse and pony per year...at least thats what it is here.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I own our families goats and have to lese them to my children for our 4-h show. They are super picky about it here


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

You need to check the rules for showing in your area. Here the goat has to be registered in the kids name and they have to own the goat for 60 days before the show.


----------

